# Food Safety News Sat 9/12/2020



## daveomak.fs (Sep 12, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 9/12/2020 4:02 AM










Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Smithfield appeals OSHA fine for not protecting meat plant employees from COVID-19*
By News Desk on Sep 12, 2020 12:05 am The U.S. Department of Labor’s Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) has cited Smithfield Packaged Meats Corp. in Sioux Falls, SD, for failing to protect employees from exposure to the coronavirus. OSHA proposed a penalty of $13,494, the maximum allowed by law. Based in Smithfield, VA, Smithfield Foods Inc. will appeal the fine, which spokeswoman... Continue Reading




 


 




*Study finds Salmonella program was cost effective in Hungary*
By News Desk on Sep 12, 2020 12:03 am An analysis of a Salmonella control program has found it was cost-effective in Hungary, according to researchers. The authors conducted a retrospective analysis of the Hungarian Salmonella Control Program (HSCP) for 2007 to 2017 to assess the cost-effectiveness of it as a food safety intervention. Findings were published recently in the journal Food Control. They... Continue Reading




 


 




*Most people in UK don’t check takeaway hygiene ratings*
By News Desk on Sep 12, 2020 12:02 am Only one fifth of British people always check the hygiene rating of a takeaway restaurant before ordering, according to new research. A survey of 1,000 adults in the United Kingdom in July 2020 found one in 10 say the hygiene rating does not affect their decision on placing an order. The research was done by... Continue Reading


----------

